# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Помогите найти SonicStage 3.1. - программный пакет от SONY для mp3-плееров

## farmacefft

Ищу SonicStage 3.1.! Она является пакетом инструментов для всевозможных манипуляций с музыкальными библиотеками для мп3шников от "Сони", и позволяет конвертировать музыку в фирменный формат SONY - ATRAC3 (ATRAC3plus)
Помогите, где его можно найти?!

----------


## Cygnus

наткнулся вот на что ...
... еси надо вот ссылка ... http://www.sonydigital-link.com/DNA/...ge_dl.asp?l=en

----------


## farmacefft

Не устанавливается( Если есть у кого нить проверенные ссылки, или может ещё какой нить адрес на официальный сайт сони, выложите пожалуйста!

----------


## alfroma

если тема еще актуальна - http://support.sony-europe.com/DNA/S...asp?l=en&ul=ru
там есть инструкция по установке(по-дурацки все и на англицком)

----------


## kkk123

У меня этот СиDюк с программой есть.Фирменный.Купил когдато вместе с MP3-плеером.Там Sonic Stage v 2.0 (for ATRAC3plus).
Пиши мне на snakovich@bk.ru - попробую переслать прогу..

----------


## Rastoropniy

чет не получается написать на твою почту

----------

